# Old water heater



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Had a couple jobs with my Master today and this gem was sitting on the work bench. One of our customers bought an old house and it was still part of the system. The scary part is it vented into a block wall, no chimney!


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

...


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

thats art, you should try and get it and polish it up for the living room...


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> thats art, you should try and get it and polish it up for the living room...


That’s his plan. Unfortunately the hinges are broken so we need figure out a way to hang the door. 

Ancient on demand heater! Lol!


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

I want it.


----------



## Venomthirst (Jun 20, 2018)

I love old stuff like that just amazing awesome post


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

dhal22 said:


> I want it.


So do I! He has an amazing collection of old plumbing stuff!


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

I’m thinking research, some things are better valued higher when not F’d with. My thought is hang it on the wall and the door on a plaque?


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

I have picked up a number of them over the years from crawl spaces...... and cleaned them up ......


then I found out about E-bay and have bought a few off of that site

they are all works of art as far as I am concerned and I have them all
sitting in my store front window on display.....


E-bay has some great deals on them and I am wanting to get my hands on '
a Ruud unit some day from about 1900 vintage.....


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

Master Mark said:


> I have picked up a number of them over the years from crawl spaces...... and cleaned them up ......
> 
> 
> then I found out about E-bay and have bought a few off of that site
> ...


Can you post some pictures of your store front?


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

OpenSights said:


> That’s his plan. Unfortunately the hinges are broken so we need figure out a way to hang the door.
> 
> Ancient on demand heater! Lol!


post some pics of the broken parts and area they go on the heater..


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

Debo22 said:


> Can you post some pictures of your store front?



I am basically located in a shi/ hole part of town ... got heavy duty 1/2 thick plastic windows and bars inside to keep out thieves.... If they throw a brick against it , the brick will bounce back and hit them in the heads..... 

Recently I added razor wire to the inside of the showroom window so they could not break out the windows and reach in to get the 
copper sitting on the shelves........ its just too tempting to the tweakers 

on the down-side, adding the razor wire does not give the place a warm feeling :vs_laugh::vs_laugh:

I can take some pictures from outside and they might come out good enough and I can get some side shots..... I got 2 real nice units and a couple at home here on my shelf....

The big mistake I made is now that the razor wire is in place I really cant go back into the space and move stuff around......:vs_laugh:


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> post some pics of the broken parts and area they go on the heater..


Next time I’m up there I will, but the hinges were part of the cast iron.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Master Mark said:


> I am basically located in a shi/ hole part of town ... got heavy duty 1/2 thick plastic windows and bars inside to keep out thieves.... If they throw a brick against it , the brick will bounce back and hit them in the heads.....
> 
> Recently I added razor wire to the inside of the showroom window so they could not break out the windows and reach in to get the
> copper sitting on the shelves........ its just too tempting to the tweakers
> ...



See once again I'm not alone with crazy stories!!!!:vs_laugh:

Maybe I can put razor wire on my fence against the neighbor from stealing my next fence. L haven't seen a city rule against it...


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

it was tooo cloudy and gloomy today to take a picture of the front window I will load it up later
.
the last picture is a side shot of the front window you can see a few of them sitting on top of other units...

There is a 1901 humphrey heater sitting out of sight...



https://photos.app.goo.gl/sscwfYD3RAMVLrbc7

https://photos.app.goo.gl/PHBkShk886BDTdhRA

https://photos.app.goo.gl/aDPTCt6C2WMZoijZ8

https://photos.app.goo.gl/bZpXUYiDGF8Sf13v9


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Master Mark said:


> it was tooo cloudy and gloomy today to take a picture of the front window I will load it up later
> .
> the last picture is a side shot of the front window you can see a few of them sitting on top of other units...
> 
> ...


Concertina wire! Oh my god! I can't believe anyone is walking in front of that place and not think you are crazy! :vs_OMG::vs_OMG:

You really have to explain that, you want people to look at those at the same time they are visiting a war museum?


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Tango said:


> Concertina wire! Oh my god! I can't believe anyone is walking in front of that place and not think you are crazy! :vs_OMG::vs_OMG:
> 
> You really have to explain that, you want people to look at those at the same time they are visiting a war museum?







Of course they think he's crazy! He just doesn't know it because you never say that to a crazy person. Also, if you hire him to do plumbing at your house and pay your bill on time he'll cross you off his list.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

Tango said:


> Concertina wire! Oh my god! I can't believe anyone is walking in front of that place and not think you are crazy! :vs_OMG::vs_OMG:
> 
> You really have to explain that, you want people to look at those at the same time they are visiting a war museum?


 

Crazy?? so my razor wire took your attention totally off the heaters?? 

Hey, barb wire does not really scare the tweekers.., they laugh at barbed wire , they floss their teeth on barbed wire, 
so I had to take things out to the limit with the razor wire 
that stuff scares just about everybody.......
if it keeps them from going through that window to break in and making a mess that I have to clean up then its ok with me.....

Crazy?? What they think of me is not my concern or any of my business....honestly if they think I might be crazy, then all the better....
that is kind of the idea I want everyone around there to think

Then I wont have them walking into the building confronting me asking for a dollar or a job.... and thats always fun to deal with 

I Just had one fellow show up carrying a day pack on him with a small aluminum kid sized baseball bat tucked down into the top ready for fast deployment.....something like a weapon..... Now that was an extra special moment, and I hope my razor wire did not offend him or hurt his feelings ..:surprise:.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Master Mark said:


> Crazy?? so my razor wire took your attention totally off the heaters??
> 
> Hey, barb wire does not really scare the tweekers.., they laugh at barbed wire , they floss their teeth on barbed wire,
> so I had to take things out to the limit with the razor wire
> ...


I was doing the dishes while looking out the window and the meth tweaker woman, who now looks like an actual wrinkled leather faced zombie, Stopped in her snow tracks to look at the church shed if there was anything to steal. Not smart enough to realize she and my neighbor already broke down the lock and hasp and took what little garden tools there were.

Man I need to get a move on some good quality cameras.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

I go out to the front window early this morning with a squeegee and soap to clean off the dirt in an attempt to take a decent picture......

on the other side of the wide street mr skid row is walking south down the street and away from me .... I got my eye on him while I was washing off the window and then all of a sudden, he decided to do a U-turn and come across the street about 25 yards south of me and then comes walking along north right up behind me...... 

I sort of turn and give him the evil eye wondering exactly what the fuc/ he wants .... then about 10 feet away he notices that I packing a gun in my back pocket and he walks on by not saying a word.... and he disappears up the street..... I keep an eye on him because I got to make sure he is not gonna double back up the alley on me.......

So, I risk life and limb just to get you this picture Tango.....

https://photos.app.goo.gl/tz8NgNYRVjSKTZrr5


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

Tango said:


> Master Mark said:
> 
> 
> > Crazy?? so my razor wire took your attention totally off the heaters??
> ...


Nest cameras $250 CDN


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

Master Mark said:


> I go out to the front window early this morning with a squeegee and soap to clean off the dirt in an attempt to take a decent picture......
> 
> on the other side of the wide street mr skid row is walking south down the street and away from me .... I got my eye on him while I was washing off the window and then all of a sudden, he decided to do a U-turn and come across the street about 25 yards south of me and then comes walking along north right up behind me......
> 
> ...




Hahaha. Fcuk off squiegie punk


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Master Mark said:


> I go out to the front window early this morning with a squeegee and soap to clean off the dirt in an attempt to take a decent picture......
> 
> on the other side of the wide street mr skid row is walking south down the street and away from me .... I got my eye on him while I was washing off the window and then all of a sudden, he decided to do a U-turn and come across the street about 25 yards south of me and then comes walking along north right up behind me......
> 
> ...





My favorite part is how the concertina wire is just haphazardly draped, really adds to the mystique! :biggrin:







.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

skoronesa said:


> My favorite part is how the concertina wire is just haphazardly draped, really adds to the mystique! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks, you know , it does kind of give you warm fuzzies when you think about it...

the stuff has moved and shifted over the years....
gravity and the vibrations from the traffic has certainly settled it lower....

very difficult to adjust and fooling with it is not an easy task and I dont need to risk getting cut up on it either..... 

I would have to cut it all out and remove it to make changes or clean the dust and get the cobwebs out....... 

but have no fear, 
I got a brand new 300 foot roll of the stuff just waiting in the wings... :vs_laugh::vs_laugh::devil3::devil3:


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

Master Mark said:


> it was tooo cloudy and gloomy today to take a picture of the front window I will load it up later
> .
> the last picture is a side shot of the front window you can see a few of them sitting on top of other units...
> 
> ...


What's that other stuff in those glass bottles mark??? That looks like a mad scientist laboratory lololololol


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

Master Mark said:


> I go out to the front window early this morning with a squeegee and soap to clean off the dirt in an attempt to take a decent picture......
> 
> on the other side of the wide street mr skid row is walking south down the street and away from me .... I got my eye on him while I was washing off the window and then all of a sudden, he decided to do a U-turn and come across the street about 25 yards south of me and then comes walking along north right up behind me......
> 
> ...


Mr skid row is most likely a former plumber that did not know how to bid work correctly :vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

sparky said:


> Mr skid row is most likely a former plumber that did not know how to bid work correctly :vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


 That is probably more true than you realize.... I know a bunch of them who have made a tall hole when they finally crashed and burned....


on another note.....

I got a nice lady whos husband was a small one man shop on the south side of town --kind of like me, she called me last week telling me her husband died a few months back and now she wants to clear out all the junk from his business from their garage and basement...... she e-mailed me some pictures.....

So what do you think its all worth ?? give me ball park price from the pictures??? 


https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B_XvJ8lR8OC3cXRNbVdBako1U2pIaF9PV3FqOUNiZTJHdmpB

https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B_XvJ8lR8OC3VWU5NFI3SUlmTHI0dE5yY0hITWlxb2luSUc4

https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B_XvJ8lR8OC3ZmNLQVRXb3B2WG9XdXVvT1pPNTBMSUZRdDQw


https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B_XvJ8lR8OC3RDhXNnFJeHZUQ1NuekJuNGpUZ0dTMXBPcDFV

https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B_XvJ8lR8OC3YzRJR0V3S1NBRnE3RC1IeTh0XzNLVkYwTnBj


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Had a hoodlum walk across an empty parking lot downtown a few years ago towards me. Bold enough to look through the windows into my van. I had already retrieved my 9mm by the time he got there and stuck it in my belt. I came around the backside of my van asking if I could help. One look at my open carry and he was gone.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Master Mark said:


> I got a nice lady whos husband was a small one man shop on the south side of town --kind of like me, she called me last week telling me her husband died a few months back and now she wants to clear out all the junk from his business from their garage and basement...... she e-mailed me some pictures.....
> 
> So what do you think its all worth ?? give me ball park price from the pictures???





Presumably she wants it all gone whether it's worth something to you or not. I would offer her 400$ assuming what you can't see in those pics is as good as what you can see. Tell her you'll show up and clear it all out at once so she doesn't have to deal with anything. 



Presumably that is a small bosch hilti, a sawzall, and a portaband maybe? Couple of aluminum pipe wrenches, b tank, maybe some torch tips. Looks well taken care of, probably is.














.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

skoronesa said:


> Presumably she wants it all gone whether it's worth something to you or not. I would offer her 400$ assuming what you can't see in those pics is as good as what you can see. Tell her you'll show up and clear it all out at once so she doesn't have to deal with anything.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Agreed, but without seeing it all, and condition...


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

OpenSights said:


> Agreed, but without seeing it all, and condition...


I was gonna let her tell me what she thought she wanted for all of it.....
I dont really want to take advantage of the widow lady... and I have been down this road before. The bins are filled with a lot of fittings but I already got a ton of junk laying around.....

I suppose it never spoils.....


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Master Mark said:


> That is probably more true than you realize.... I know a bunch of them who have made a tall hole when they finally crashed and burned....
> 
> 
> on another note.....
> ...




I was thinking 500-600$ then again I don't see too many electric tools. Then again do you really want to get duplicate tools that you may not use? Unless it gives you a thrill to spend and grab the stuff for pleasure of maybe finding a pearl in there..


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Master Mark said:


> I was gonna let her tell me what she thought she wanted for all of it.....
> I dont really want to take advantage of the widow lady... and I have been down this road before. The bins are filled with a lot of fittings but I already got a ton of junk laying around.....
> 
> I suppose it never spoils.....





Yes, let her make the first offer. Plastic fittings can get brittle. For instance, I use my copper cutter for poly tubular pipe and if it's old it will crack when you try to cut it.






Tango said:


> I was thinking 500-600$ then again I don't see too many electric tools. Then again do you really want to get duplicate tools that you may not use? Unless it gives you a thrill to spend and grab the stuff for pleasure of maybe finding a pearl in there..



$550CAD is about $400USD :biggrin:



The tools he could always sell/pawn. A spare hilti would be good because when you need it you need it and if yours dies you're in a bind. 


Spare sawzall not as vital but depending what you do maybe you wear them out often. I have a gc buddy who kills them in about 3 years and always has a spare for when the other is sent in for repair. They don't make them like they used to.











.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

skoronesa said:


> Spare sawzall not as vital but depending what you do maybe you wear them out often. I have a gc buddy who kills them in about 3 years and always has a spare for when the other is sent in for repair. They don't make them like they used to.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Probably just needs new brushes and cleaned up. I bought a used battery milwaukee drill several years ago and I've replaced the brushed twice. My electric sawsall I've had for 20 years and only replaced the trigger, now it sits on the shelf and using a battery operated one instead.


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

skoronesa said:


> Presumably she wants it all gone whether it's worth something to you or not. I would offer her 400$ assuming what you can't see in those pics is as good as what you can see. Tell her you'll show up and clear it all out at once so she doesn't have to deal with anything.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was gonna say $500.00 would be high as I would go depending on how old tools really are,most likely just a bunch of stuff that will be a dust collector :vs_cool:


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

sparky said:


> I was gonna say $500.00 would be high as I would go depending on how old tools really are,most likely just a bunch of stuff that will be a dust collector :vs_cool:



Their are quite a number of tools involved, a couple of sewer machines and a couple of cast iron cutters , couple of ladders , probably 4 sawzalls ...... I told her 1000 for all of it and she thought it was too low.... 

their is nothing I dont already have 3 of so this stuff is just gonna be sitting in my garage until I die......

she has a 2005 harley davidson and a 97 gmc seirra truck all priced like they had no miles on them .....

I told her to give me a price instead .....

I think she will be better off to just take it all to the pawn shop piece by piece


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Going to the pawn shop, she'll get less than a 1000$ that's for sure. Good luck selling those drain machines and plumbing tools if she knows nothing about resale value. It's a lot of advertising and tire kickers for months and months.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

Tango said:


> Going to the pawn shop, she'll get less than a 1000$ that's for sure. Good luck selling those drain machines and plumbing tools if she knows nothing about resale value. It's a lot of advertising and tire kickers for months and months.



Her husband might have told her that they were invaluable and worth a fortune.....she will find out the hard way... I might go 1500 but that is only because I like hoarding plumbing tools........ 

We had another company in town that the owner kept the wife and daughter in the dark for decades about what the business and materials were worth. I think that the wife did the books for the company but just believed everything the old man said...

..He always told them that that their was a treasure trove of stuff in his building and they decided to have an auction after he died.... I went to the auction and their was nothing but a bunch of outdated junk in boxes going back to the early 80s.... It was a depressing disaster for them, I walked through the place and just shook my head and left.....

I dont think it is an honorable thing to trick your family members into thinking that their nest egg retirement money is laying back in the plumbing shop....and then leave them holding the bag after you kick the bucket...... that is dog dirt low...

I personally would have gone out and crapped a few times on his grave:vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Master Mark said:


> Her husband might have told her that they were invaluable and worth a fortune.....she will find out the hard way... I might go 1500 but that is only because I like hoarding plumbing tools........
> 
> We had another company in town that the owner kept the wife and daughter in the dark for decades about what the business and materials were worth. I think that the wife did the books for the company but just believed everything the old man said...
> 
> ...


Materials and tools get obsolete pretty quickly too. Who wants to buy old mismatched wrenches, a kit that has missing pieces and those cast iron drills from the 60's.

It's not because you spend a lot of money on new tools that the next person wants to pay top dollar for a used item. The deal has to be low to buy used if not I prefer new.

Last you have to find that special someone who wants that specialty tool. Odds are getting pretty low at that point.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

I don't think it's that the husband told her they are worth a lot, I think she just doesn't know what they are worth but does know that his husband loved his tools and probably told her about the special ones he felt were worth a lot and was happy to get. She extrapolates from that the idea that all his tools must be highly valuable.


Like my trimo wrench, sexauer tool box and specialty tools, those are the ones I am most proud of. My wife already shakes her head at a lot of things I have. The one thing she doesn't question is my tools, but I really only tell her about the best ones so I am sure her impression is that most of my tools are valuable.


The one thing I do honestly tell my wife is that the money she can get from scrapping/tag sale-ing my good stuff will pay to haul all the other worthless junk away. Enough of the stuff I keep around has enough scrap value, even at only $0.10 cents/pound, that she could just call the junk yard to load it all up and take it for break even.


Besides, she may not have appreciated all his crap when he was still here, but now it's all she has left of him and letting it go for cheap would be insult to injury. Not her fault she doesn't know what it really isn't worth.
















.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

skoronesa said:


> I don't think it's that the husband told her they are worth a lot, I think she just doesn't know what they are worth but does know that his husband loved his tools and probably told her about the special ones he felt were worth a lot and was happy to get. She extrapolates from that the idea that all his tools must be highly valuable.
> 
> 
> Like my trimo wrench, sexauer tool box and specialty tools, those are the ones I am most proud of. My wife already shakes her head at a lot of things I have. The one thing she doesn't question is my tools, but I really only tell her about the best ones so I am sure her impression is that most of my tools are valuable.
> ...



I got this whole story from my salesman and I went out to the sale myself ...it was ugly and me and my supply house salesman who comes out every week to our shop have talked at length about this..... 


They actually had a professional auctioneer attempt to sell this whole building of junk and were sorely disappointed...when the whole thing flopped on its face..... 

they even attempted to sell bins full of sections of old pvc pipe that has been sitting out in the weather for years.... They thought it had value... :crying:


you are probably 100% right about this lady I am presently dealing with having sentimental value attached to all this stuff her recently deceased husband left behind


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

*this stuff adds up fast.....*

well, we ended up buying out everything she had for 1500... last thursdsay

I got an electric eel sewer machine and a rigid k-400... 

also a small general wire hand held unit brand new....which I am keeping.

we also got 2 heavy duty milwaukee sawzalls 
and one cordless dewalt sawzall... 
got a new porter cable power saw..
a cordless dewalt drill and a dewalt flashlight...

a bosch grinder, a small bosch hammer drill.... 
and a large bosch rotary hammer.....

2 rigid cast iron cutters.... I have them listed on facebook

also a b tank with a newer turbo torch that we needed to buy... 
and 3 turbo torch tips....

3 fiberglass ladders.....different heights....

a bunch of rigid alluminum pipe wrenches.... 

and just tons of smaller items like dozens of new sawzall blades,, fernco fittings and moen positemp cartridges.... 

the list goes on 

I got rid of the 2 sewer machines fast this week on Facebook for 1k.... they drove up from Cincinnati to pick them up

the small stuff begins to add up real fast when you consider what a Delta repair box full of stuff cost new.....

their were also 5 fitting boxes full of copper and sharkbite fittings I have not gone through yet........

we made out ok considering.... and we will probably never use half of this stuff before we retire or die.......:vs_laugh::vs_laugh:.


Dumping this stuff on Facebook market place really works great....


I still need to go back to her home and empty out the attic above her garage .... their are few lengths of 1 1/2 copper and pvc stuff---looks like a spool of 3/4 wardflex pipe to grab too....


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Master Mark said:


> well, we ended up buying out everything she had for 1500... last thursdsay
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Holy hell man you did get a score!! I would be nice and go back and give her a little more but I don't expect or blame you for not doing that.










.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

skoronesa said:


> Holy hell man you did get a score!! I would be nice and go back and give her a little more but I don't expect or blame you for not doing that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

Master Mark said:


> well, we ended up buying out everything she had for 1500... last thursdsay
> 
> I got an electric eel sewer machine and a rigid k-400...
> 
> ...



Looks like Christmas came early for you!
Well done.


----------

